# How do you think you are perceived on the forum?



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

And do you care? Looking at some comments and responses tonight, I'm taken aback at some of them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't worry yourself - people can be very silly and often jump to conclusions, especially when reading something and interpreting it differently than the writers intention 

Personally I don't really care - if people want to 'chat' then I'm happy to do so, if they don't I won't be offended.
I think most people on here see me as 'fluffy'


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure I know how some people perceive me on here...

But I don't care to be honest - the people that actually know me are the ones that really _know_ me, and they are the ones that matter.

Things can be taken out of context or totally the wrong way with just the written word, and no clue via facial expressions or tone of voice, or background as to why some comments are made.

If people want to judge me immediately, without asking any questions or thinking 'that seems out of character from how they usually post' - well thats not my problem


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> And do you care? Looking at some comments and responses tonight, I'm taken aback at some of them.


Probably far more serious that I am in real life, and somewhat boring. 

Although, as in real life, I am always there to lend a helping hand when things get rough. It is as easy to care about a virtual friend as it is about a real life one.

God, I am boring, aren't I?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably like my dogs....scruffy and boring. Having said that I only care what my dogs think of me.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I'm fairly inoffensive but I'm sure I rub some people up the wrong way. I don't have much to offer the forum in the way of constructive advice or wisdom but I try to mostly not be a dick.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably harsher than in rl . Emma/Flamingoes claims I'm scary but she's very sensitive so. I don't particularly care either way, it's very difficult to get tone across in written communication.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

dont care but id guess its not good :dita:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I wouldn't worry yourself - people can be very silly and often jump to conclusions, especially when reading something and interpreting it differently than the writers intention


That's very true, but I was more meaning deliberately dumb comments, provocative stuff. It is easy to misinterpret, certainly, but if someone makes a really obviously nasty or immature comment, I find it really silly of that person.



Summersky said:


> Probably far more serious that I am in real life, and somewhat boring.
> 
> Although, as in real life, I am always there to lend a helping hand when things get rough. It is as easy to care about a virtual friend as it is about a real life one.
> 
> God, I am boring, aren't I?


No, I really don't think so. I remember you calling me out on something ages ago and I thought you were a straightforward kind of person, certainly not boring! I always like reading your posts.

I know what you mean about virtual friends. I was desperate to help a girl on another forum when she appeared to be having a breakdown, I was gutted when she virtually ignored me IRL.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely no idea. I'm friends with a few PFers on Facebook so hopefully people don't think I'm too awful  

I do think some people can be keyboard warriors - happy to be rude and obnoxious to people behind a safety blanket of internet anonymity, but wouldn't dare to say some of the things they say on here to someone "in real life". 

I am often a bit flabbergasted at the way some people on here voice their opinions. I've always been brought up to speak to people politely, even if I disagree with them, but some people do seem to have missed that particular life lesson!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Dont think most people know who I am lol - I havent been on for a while & dont have anybody on FB

I just wing it mostly now


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

probably as a grumpy old cow
who is blunt to the extreme
doesnt suffer fools at all, let alone gladly
Someone who will argue her point to the max
angers, and can be drawn to anger, quickly
little to no sense of humour
a heart of stone/ice
and
very brusque
I know/would think that more than one person has me on their blocked list


however i dont post to garner friends, or be part of the popularity clique
i post to answer or be answered.
i post with truths and facts, and, always do my research first, and/or, have talked and walked the subject myself, i know where my answers are coming from because ive been there and got the t shirt
if i dont know about something then i dont post, other than to give support
and
i would imagine few people on here would ever 'get' me, as theyve already made up their minds, via whatever tone they decide to give my posts, even though the written word has no tone whatsoever


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think I am perceived as rather serious, and I hope I am not seen as 'just' the crazy cat lady, but hopefully sometimes at least as a crazy cat lady that really knows about cats.

I try to sit on my hands when things get out of hand, but sometimes I feel I need to speak out, and I hope that if and when I do, people sense I am dead serious about it and perceive why this is so important to me.

I only hope people perceive me as someone for whom the cats always come first, and if I am outspoken, blunt or angry, it is to protect and/or defend the cats...

I do care how people - at least a number of people on here - see me. I have no close relatives left, no parents, no siblings, no children, just hubby and the in-laws, so some of the regular cat chat crowd are very dear to me and do feel like the family I no longer have.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

No Idea at all. I wouldn't like to think lol


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

A good question


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea. I try to be fair and certainly don't go out of my way to get into arguments or say harsh things to people but like everyone I have my limits and can fight my own corner happily enough. I should perhaps learn to walk away from some things and let the other person have the last word but do find that hard at times  Do I care if someone I don't know and am never likely to know doesn't like me? of course not although I might be a little teeny weeny bit upset if they don't like my dogs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sure I get called all sorts of names. I do in RL too, if people don't know me or don't take the time to know me what they think of me is no concern of mine, that's their issue not mine! I care greatly about those who know me and get me! People sometimes take my sarcasm seriously on here, I know I need learn to keep my mouth shut but same in RL, I am an acquired taste but to long in the tooth to worry about how people perceive me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Go on then, seeing as you need a retort...

Its the internet, who cares?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really don't care - it's the internet, I don't take it to seriously  
I doubt many really notice me that much, I think I am one of them background people that drift around


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

No idea how I am perceived - not too badly I hope but who knows? I try not to hurt people's feelings and can get upset if I think I've done so - but because I have upset them, not because they don't like me, if you see what I mean.

Having said that some people seem to deliberately misinterpret things that are posted (by me and others) - and I can't be @rsed with them. I know that at least one person has blocked me because I upset them (unwittingly - they misconstrued something that I said). I tried to apologise, but they misconstrued that as well. I was sorry that they were upset, but I haven't lost any sleep over it - if they're too stubborn or too thick to accept an olive branch there's not much I can do about it.

If someone is spoiling for a fight, they might get one, depending on the mood I'm in, and the topic under discussion but usually I don't get embroiled - life's too short to argue online, and if no-one calls a halt it can go on for ever and get nowhere. Some people will argue black is white in the face of all evidence. 

I find most people on here to be lovely on the whole; some can be annoying occasionally, but can't we all? There are one or two who are a right royal PITA in my opinion - I avoid them. The only one who drove me to rabid distraction has been banned (permanently it seems - yay). For some reason she was a red rag to me, and I loathed her with a passion and found it hard not to "bite" when she posted something annoying (and everything she posted struck me as annoying) - it is very rare that anyone gets to me like that. She lived near me, too - I used to wonder - if I met her on a night out would I attack her with a table leg or something? Fortunately I never did. In the end I blocked her for my own sanity - the only person I've ever blocked.

There was another individual (also now gone) who used to throw red reps about like confetti, and when I red-repped her on one occasion (and explained why - and btw I've only given out three in my time here) she tit-for-tat red repped me and got all of her buddies to do it as well. I found that mildly irritating - I don't do tit-for-tat repping myself and can't see the point except spite - and whilst I can be bolshie, I'm not vindictive. (It occurs to me we aren't supposed to mention reps - this seems sufficiently vague to count as general conversation though, so I hope the mods will forgive me. If not - let me know,mods, and I'll edit this out.)


So - I like almost everyone on here; I don't set out to upset people but accept that sometimes I do - I'll attempt reparations, but don't worry if they refuse my overtures; I avoid the posts of the very few people who I don't like.

I know this isn't really what you asked CT, but it sort of grew like Topsy when I started to type (It was like the 10,000 Fingers of Dr Terwillicker . . . . )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I really don't care - it's the internet, I don't take it to seriously
> I doubt many really notice me that much, I think I am one of them background people that drift around


I like you. Yes, you are a "background" drifter (in a nice way), but you are always very kind and supportive of people, and not frightened to tell someone off if they need it, but not nastily.

Yeah - you'll do. 

Except for that bit about not taking the internet seriously . . . . tut, tut, tut.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

don't know and not bothered


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not really thought about it before, and not sure how others perceive me.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Erm...

I'd say I'm probably perceived as fairly neutral and possibly puzzle others.

I say what I think while being generally mindful of feelings but if I do disagree with someone its for that thread only. I won't carry it on to other threads. I don't bother remembering the names of those I've disagreed with...So I may have a bit of a confrontation with someone but like a post/give rep for them in another thread.

Yes, its the net and while I can take it i'm aware others may not be able to. Its all very well saying stay off the net if you get hurt easily but I learned from my time as a mod that a forum may be the only human communication someone gets and if that's hideously negative they're left with nothing...not a nice thought.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm well aware of how some on this site view me and have the evidence/correspondence to substantiate that claim.

For quite some time now a group, who I shall refer to as the witches coven, have been gathering around their cauldron to scheme up all sorts of wicked ways to have me banished from this forum forever. 

Their reasons?.....Well, which of us can truly say they fully understand the workings of a warped and twisted mind?:001_unsure:

Some of you might know that a nondescript attempted to impersonate me whilst on a temporary ban imposed by PF's because PF's deemed it necessary to pander to unbalanced whims. Another curious character even posted my own YouTube videos and attempted to influence the reader/watcher that my behaviour with Zara and Oscar was little more than an act of cruelty.

Oh the restless minds of some. :001_rolleyes:

But it might serve them well to remember when someone disrespects or insults you their conduct should be regarded as form of weeding out your obligations. Rather like a gardener might weed out unvirtuous plant life from his prized flowers. 
In more simple terms it means you don't have to be nice to them anymore. :001_smile:

However, there are many who are very nice to me and by way of return I m also nice to them.:001_smile:


ETA. And if PF's want to prevent arguments they might consider removing the Red Rep' Facility because it almost always comes attached with a [email protected]@kin' insult!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Dunno... I think I am like forum background noise, a lot quieter and more sensible than I am in person where I'm friendly and chatty 
Can't say I am too fussed though.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

God knows

I can tell you how I'm perceived face to face though.............odd :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture. 

Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I have many hats and therefore I am seen very differently by many people.

Some of those hats however are figments of some very lively imaginations that a few PFers have 

My sense of humour does not do well in print :blushing:

I really don't care how I'm seen by the many, but the few do matter


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Zaros said:


> ETA. And if PF's want to prevent arguments they might consider removing the Red Rep' Facility because it almost always comes attached with a [email protected]@kin' insult!


the thing about that red rep system is you dont actually notice when you have got them.

i only realise they are there by accident. i dont appear to be clicking on anything on this site which shows them up continually. so im still not too sure how i noticed them the few times i have? so they cant be set by PF in an obvious way, i wouldnt think?

so several weeks or months will go by then i get a surprise noticing these things.
couple days a go i noticed i had a message that said "piss off" from someone.
this was posted about 6 weeks ago, i think?
didnt arf crack me up when i saw it :biggrin:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


 so sorry anybody could be so vile


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think people see me as controversial. It doesn't bother me what people think of me, i am who i am.
I'm so misunderstood........ lmao:001_tt2:*


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Never really thought about it really if I am honest.

Came on here for advice about some sick cats we had taken in and had been struggling with for several months. Got the advice fairly quickly and read more and more and realise how little I do know about dogs and cats even though I have had them all my life.

Generally speaking, 99% of posters I find interesting and like reading someone else's viewpoint......and the other 1% if they are in therapy should demand their money back cos its obviously not working.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

one or two people on here have posted some offish comments toward me

thing is though, i never really take it personally.
it doesnt really energize me either, so, _at the most_, they only require short replies.

i think, the problem on here is when this happens to others, they take it as being 'real', which is a bit silly on the internet, really. then they get all unnecessarily het up and spend _waaaaaay_ to much time and energy on it.
how else can a simple tiff on an anonymous chat website end up with people sending nasty PM's or even posting up other stuff on other websites 

i mean, despite the offish comments I have received on the odd thread, none of this has ever happened to me (apart from the odd red rep comment i mentioned in my last post, but as i said then, they are hard to even find anyway), so that must mean not spending too much time on these things works?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> one or two people on here have posted some offish comments toward me
> 
> thing is though, i never really take it personally.
> it doesnt really energize me either, so, _at the most_, they only require short replies.
> ...


There is always somebody who is going to have a different outlook/viewpoint to yourself...that's healthy, What isn't healthy is some posters going out of their way to be vicious and nasty....and says more about them than whoever they are posting to or about.

We all come from different backgrounds/countries/cultures....bound to be different viewpoints. I find that interesting...people going out of their way to be nasty I find very irritating


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> There is always somebody who is going to have a different outlook/viewpoint to yourself...that's healthy, What isn't healthy is some posters going out of their way to be vicious and nasty....and says more about them than whoever they are posting to or about.
> 
> We all come from different backgrounds/countries/cultures....bound to be different viewpoints. I find that interesting...people going out of their way to be nasty I find very irritating


but you cant do anything about them. and its not like you know them as real people anyway, or that it exists in the 'real world', so if you remember that, then its kind of not real when they do these things to you, so that means you dont need to feel the same way about it as you naturally would if it happened in the real world

you are right about what it says about those people that post that way. however, that makes them funny, not serious


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe as someone who is a bit "away in dream land" and perhaps "not living in reality" which I can agree on! I hope as someone who is friendly, who wears her heart on her sleeve and has good intentions at heart


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I am sure I get called all sorts of names. *I do in RL too, if people don't know me* or don't take the time to know me what they think of me is no concern of mine, that's their issue not mine! I care greatly about those who know me and get me! People sometimes take my sarcasm seriously on here, I know I need learn to keep my mouth shut but same in RL, I am an acquired taste but to long in the tooth to worry about how people perceive me...


I was thinking "RL"? What's that Rottweiler Land?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*A bitter twisted moaning old fart...

Whereas those that know me, know I'm really...

A bitter twisted moaning old fart.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I'm well aware of how some on this site view me and have the evidence/correspondence to substantiate that claim.
> 
> For quite some time now a group, who I shall refer to as the witches coven, have been gathering around their cauldron to scheme up all sorts of wicked ways to have me banished from this forum forever.
> 
> ...





Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


*WOW! Some people still amaze me. How anyone would go to such lengths! The mind boggles.*


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

A pain in the @rse, do I care?, not a jot. I luvs yer all.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think people see me as controversial. It doesn't bother me what people think of me, i am who i am.
> I'm so misunderstood........ lmao:001_tt2:*


I see you as 'the one who posts in purple'!
I dont think people remember me enough to have much of an opinion TBH. Although its water off a ducks back when I get insulted to my face so someone disliking me online really isnt going to have any impact at all!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well over the years I have made an impact :001_tt2:

I've even had some come stalk me on FB I am just so damn interesting  And it got to a point that I walked away and had my previous account deleted (and still being labeled a bully when I wasn't here by a couple, my influance is so strong that I had control of what others said apparently :lol: )...What did I do you may ask?

Well, I had the audacity to rehome 4 very, very sick animals from a previous member, but me mentioning that they were indeed sick was the worst thing in the world and resulted in a ridiculous playground battle ut: 

The main contender was banned several times resulting in a permaban, but it was obviously me that was causing the issues 

I came back due to peer pressure and I missed the place, but I am much more cautious these days, to the point that I hardly post these days


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have no idea how I am seen. 

As for how I see others, I generally like you all.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> I was thinking "RL"? What's that Rottweiler Land?


hahaha it "real life" but also for me it would equally be Rottweiler land


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Well over the years I have made an impact :001_tt2:
> 
> I've even had some come stalk me on FB I am just so damn interesting  And it got to a point that I walked away and had my previous account deleted (and still being labeled a bully when I wasn't here by a couple, my influance is so strong that I had control of what others said apparently :lol: )...What did I do you may ask?
> 
> ...


I learnt that those that initially seem the friendliest, not those that keep themselves to themselves and are nice, but those that tell all and sundry how great they are and try and chat or give advice before they even get to know the poster are quite often some of the most disturbed and worrying.

Used to have to watch out what you said to some of the mods too, though I don't think that's the case now.

Was actually threatened on another forum by a mod.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


I think that's so sad, I find you one of the least offensive members on the forum, not sure what pleasure people get out of doing stuff like that. I've rarely PM's people I disagree with, I think maybe one in my whole time, because their attitude stunk and I didn't want to derail a thread, but that's just sad wishing someone dead or making threats or sending nasty pm's. I rarely even take the hump with those I disagree with, there are some I'd LOVE to speak to face to face so they can't hide behind their keyboard when they are spouting their BS ( and it might yet happen with someone on here and I for one can't wait to talk to them face to face, I don't think they will be happy as they can't block in the real world  :001_tt2: ), those who wind me up, I just block, not because I'd lose any sleep over them, just because I can't be arsed with them. I am sorry people are so hateful, this is why I get annoyed when people cry bully when people disagree takes away from the bullying that seems to go on, I'd like to say I'm shocked that people do it, I'm not, but I am shocked your the target as I don't see you as a member who gets involved in the petty bickering, your normally the rational voice of reason...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rona said:


> I learnt that those that initially seem the friendliest, not those that keep themselves to themselves and are nice, but those that tell all and sundry how great they are and try and chat or give advice before they even get to know the poster are quite often some of the most disturbed and worrying.
> 
> *Used to have to watch out what you said to some of the mods too,* though I don't think that's the case now.
> 
> Was actually threatened on another forum by a mod.


Mmmm indeed...I hope you reported that mod, that is out of order and they shouldn't hold their mod status if they can't control themselves.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I see you as 'the one who posts in purple'!
> I dont think people remember me enough to have much of an opinion TBH. Although its water off a ducks back when I get insulted to my face so someone disliking me online really isnt going to have any impact at all!


*lol I can live with that, it matches my hair.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Mmmm indeed...I hope you reported that mod, that is out of order and they shouldn't hold their mod status if they can't control themselves.


You just don't know who's friends with who though do you?

Best keep yourself to yourself and not get involved.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rona said:


> You just don't know who's friends with who though do you?
> 
> Best keep yourself to yourself and not get involved.


Yup, if anything the incident taught me to just not get involved. Which is a shame because I helped quite a few find new homes for their pets 

Ahh well, forum land is what it is :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Haven't a flaming clue


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

I think all of you are uncannily perceptive, so you see me as wise, witty, interesting, knowledgeable, modest, and deluded. :wink5:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

It doesnt matter. Im true to myself and thats whats most important to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Well over the years I have made an impact :001_tt2:
> 
> I've even had some come stalk me on FB I am just so damn interesting  And it got to a point that I walked away and had my previous account deleted (and still being labeled a bully when I wasn't here by a couple, my influance is so strong that I had control of what others said apparently :lol: )...What did I do you may ask?
> 
> ...


Wait, Im now slowly putting two and two together and if you are who I think you are, I had no clue LOL  I liked the old member and did notice when they left (and was sorry to see them go), but never clued in that you were that person. I just thought you were a new member. 
Of course I could have this all wrong too :lol: Im not the most perceptive sometimes, and I tend to not do a very good job IRL or otherwise keeping up with stuff like that.

As to the original question. Geez.... IDK... Some members have me completely pegged wrong, to the point that I cant even say something totally innocuous like nice dog without it being misconstrued as being negative. That kind of fascinates me in a morbid way, I wonder what went wrong in the interaction to get to that point.

Id like to say I dont take any of it personally, but of course I do, Im human (shocking, I know ).
Some members have proven to be exceptionally cruel, Id like to think unintentionally, but I think that would be naive of me... 
It does get to me sometimes, but eh, you just put on more armor and get back on the horse 

Then there are other members who have surprised me in more pleasant ways, and of course thats always nice.

Its easy to be cavalier and say its just a forum, its just the internet but unfortunately (or fortunately) me being human and all that, there are dogs on here (and some humans) who I have come to genuinely care about. So there you go...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Haven't a flaming clue


Well, let's set about getting you a reputation then:001_smile:



dorrit said:


> It doesnt matter. Im true to myself and thats whats most important to me.


Hear, hear!:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah, would some power the gift to give us, to see ourselves as others see us :smilewinkgrin: Pretty boring on my part, I'd say.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Ah, would some power the gift to give us, to see ourselves as others see us :smilewinkgrin: Pretty boring on my part, I'd say.


*Your not boring Lynn, you have a very kind heart.*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know. I haven't been on here long enough to have more than a sketchy idea about anyone, so I don't think they have much of an idea about me either.

But I do like to be fair on forums. I will state my mind and I will stand my ground if necessary. But I try to see others' points of view too. 
Life's too short to get upset over a disagreement on a forum.... and no one ever changes their mind anyway .


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

You know, every year I make the same resolutions - to give up alcohol and sugar and shouting at the kids. I last maybe 24 hours.

This year I resolved to just stop caring about what strangers think and so far it's been so much easier to stick to. Of course it might be because of the haze of alcohol and sugar I'm still skipping about in


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I too have no idea what people make of me.

Does it worry me? Not one bit

I amps the age of worrying about it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dunno?

Don't care! 

Although, according to some members, it seems that I think I am 'special'? hmy:

I'm sure they actually meant 'spesh-shul'. :lol: :lol:


.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

grumpy goby said:


> Dunno... I think I am like forum background noise, a lot quieter and more sensible than I am in person where I'm friendly and chatty
> Can't say I am too fussed though.


You are never background noise to me. I love your sig pic of Grumpy Goby!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I'm quite horrified at some of the vindictive and spiteful things that have been reported - I thought those nasty members had been banned - it seems not.

We all have different opinions on things and that's fine - but insulting, bullying and stalking people is not. Where do these idiots get their energy? I'VE GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO THAN FOLLOW SOMEONE FROM FORUM TO FORUM TO MAKE THEIR LIVES HELL.

(Sorry, I didn't mean to shout - I hit the caps lock by accident, and then couldn't be bothered to re-type it all)

People who act like some of these we have heard about are unhinged.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not a clue, I've not been here long


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a fair idea of how some perceive me, the words rat and ass spring to mind.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I have a fair idea of how some perceive me, the words rat and ass spring to mind.


*Don't put yourself down, you make a good sparring partner.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


I'm so sorry that anyone would think it was acceptable to treat you in this way. Well done you for rising above it.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Wait, Im now slowly putting two and two together and if you are who I think you are, I had no clue LOL  I liked the old member and did notice when they left (and was sorry to see them go), but never clued in that you were that person. I just thought you were a new member.
> Of course I could have this all wrong too :lol: Im not the most perceptive sometimes, and I tend to not do a very good job IRL or otherwise keeping up with stuff like that.


It got to the point that I wasn't able to comment on any thread that the other member was involved in without being accused of hounding and bullying (I was supposed to ignore the down right dangerous stuff being spouted) so I decided to just walk away quietly. No leaving thread, no big hoo hah, I just walked away and asked for my account to be deleted..Whilst this other person went around the internet shouting about how horrid a person I am ut:

When I came back I didn't hide who I was but decided I would take a huge step back.

It was a very Wobbly time for me


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It's really of no concern to me what others think of me, that's their business, however, the majority of people on this forum are kind and lovely. Helpful and informative. I ignore those who irritate me, I do in RL too. It's great getting to this age and not giving a damn about things or people of no importance....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Dunno?
> 
> Don't care!
> 
> ...


Well with you and me that makes three and we can become a plc.

Window Lickers R Us.

Hey, by the way, I bet you didn't know why MrsZee calls me egg head?

She says it's because me brains are scrambled.:crazy:

But I think she only says that cos she's just dead jealous of the fact that I have a family motto and she doesn't.:yesnod:

'Life is like a box of chocolates':001_smile:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Window Lickers R Us.


As you can see by my location I am chief window licker in these parts :sneaky2:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Well with you and me that makes three and we can become a plc.
> 
> Window Lickers R Us.
> 
> ...


What? It makes you fat?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Well with you and me that makes three and we can become a plc.
> 
> Window Lickers R Us.





StormyThai said:


> As you can see by my location I am chief window licker in these parts :sneaky2:


As I have no wish to step on any Stormy toes, I'll stick to eating the yellow snow!! 

.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> As I have to wish to step on any Stormy toes, I'll stick to eating the yellow snow!!
> 
> .


Ada' girl -pats fondly-


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> As you can see by my location I am chief window licker in these parts :sneaky2:


Well I wouldn't have known that because I can't read very well.

But since you've told me who you are and what you excel at, which windows do you prefer to lick.

I like ice cream parlours because the glass tastes of vanilla.:001_smile:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm guessing I'm perceived differently depending upon which member is doing the perceiving!

Judging by pms and reps, to some I'm an opinionated know-it-all, to others I'm a kind and caring person who is able to debate cogently and fairly.

I'm exactly the same on the forum as I am in real life, and I have the same attitude to it as I have to real life. People are going to either like me or not like me - that's up to them and there's nothing I can do about it because I'm me and I'm not going to put on an act, or compromise my morals, or be two-faced merely to be perceived as popular.

And just as in real life, there are one or two people on here with whom I have become real friends; there are some people I like, some people I don't like, some people I admire, some people I despise, and the odd few people who I would never in a million years want to be associated with because of the way they conduct themselves.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Well I wouldn't have known that because I can't read very well.
> 
> But since you've told me who you are and what you excel at, which windows do you prefer to lick.
> 
> I like ice cream parlours because the glass tastes of vanilla.:001_smile:


I carry my own around with me these days (it's purple, purple tastes good), I used to gravitate towards bus windows at the start but for safety reasons (apparently licking bus windows gives people in white coats the right to man handle you into on of them jackets that make you hug yourself  )I was advised to be careful not to offend with my pass time


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm guessing I'm perceived differently depending upon which member is doing the perceiving!
> 
> Judging by pms and reps, to some I'm an opinionated know-it-all, to others I'm a kind and caring person who is able to debate cogently and fairly.
> 
> ...


I always have the greatest of respect for both you and Janice for you both have proper debating skills and never descend into personal name calling when someone disagrees with you. You both also have a good sense of humour and are quick to laugh at yourselves.

I know there have been times when I have disagreed with you both but there have also been occasions where we have agreed. I am taking the medication though and, hopefully, those will not happen too often this year. 

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> And just as in real life, there are one or two people I would never in a million years want to be associated with because of the way they conduct themselves.


:001_huh: And I so wanted to stroke your dogs because I've never ever seen a Bergamasco in real life.:sad:

Guess I'll just have to continue admiring them from afar.

And no doubt you'll probably think from not afar enough:blush:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> :001_huh: And I so wanted to stroke your dogs because I've never ever seen a Bergamasco in real life.:sad:
> 
> Guess I'll just have to continue admiring them from afar.
> 
> And no doubt you'll probably think from not afar enough:blush:


Zaros - you and Mrs Z are in the "people I like/admire" category! As for stroking my dogs - you can stroke mine if I can stroke yours


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> I used to gravitate towards bus windows at the start but for safety reasons (apparently licking bus windows gives people in white coats the right to man handle you into on of them jackets that make you hug yourself  )I was advised to be careful not to offend with my pass time


I never liked bus windows because they always tasted of old cigarettes, copper and greasy palms.

MrsZee has one of those jackets, in my size of course. It was donated by the local looney bin who refused to have me cross their threshold again.

Double breastfed straps and wrap around arms can look so stylish on a man.:001_smile:

Don't you think:001_unsure:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I never liked bus windows because they always tasted of old cigarettes, copper and greasy palms.
> 
> MrsZee has one of those jackets, in my size of course. It was donated by the local looney bin who refused to have me cross their threshold again.
> 
> ...


Especially when it keeps his hands 'out of his pockets'.... 

.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I always have the greatest of respect for both you and Janice for you both have proper debating skills and never descend into personal name calling when someone disagrees with you. You both also have a good sense of humour and are quick to laugh at yourselves.
> 
> I know there have been times when I have disagreed with you both but there have also been occasions where we have agreed. I am taking the medication though and, hopefully, those will not happen too often this year.
> 
> .


I always enjoy debating with you MB - even when we disagree you are one of the few on here who can accept that it is possible to disagree over something and yet still respect another's point of view.

 We did agree quite a bit last year, didn't we? People will be starting to talk!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think I&#8217;m hugely unpopular. I peed a lot of people off when I got upset about having to see a thread on here once and asked if it could be moved to another section as it was triggering emotions. In &#8216;real life&#8217; I&#8217;d consider walking away but I firmly believe in sticking up for some minorities and will always be open and honest in as much as I feel comfortable with about my past experiences. I suspect that everyone just thinks all I bash on about is infertility and wife beating, the odd bit of dog and organic shopping. 

I do try be more varied, think hard before I post and walk away from threads that I know from the title would wind me up. I also try not to post when I know I&#8217;m sinking emotionally or I&#8217;m tired as the words will always come out wrong. Life is way to short to be rude, tolerate it or be upset by an online forum but only if we all remember behind the keyboard is a real person. I will always apologise if I&#8217;ve misunderstood or beg to differ if I fundamentally disagree over something but I will kick off if some tries to tell me how I &#8216;should&#8217; feel. We&#8217;re all strangers so that feels inappropriate to me.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think people see me as controversial. It doesn't bother me what people think of me, i am who i am.
> I'm so misunderstood........ lmao:001_tt2:*


I love the way you start good debates on here Jan - there've been some crackers over the years! Sometimes we agree, sometimes we disagree, but I like the way that through it all we respect each other and each other's views and remain friends.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

No idea. You tell me what you think off me


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Especially when it keeps his hands 'out of his pockets'....


For a devious and innovative mind there's never a problem with finding other ways to entertain myself.
Thrusting my hips up against the washing machine when machine is going through it's spin cycle for example.:001_smile:

But it can be so bleedin' frustrating when you're just about to reach that critical point in your enjoyment and there's a sudden power cut:sad:


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

Argumentative and defensive probably.

Over half my posts people seem to misread and I get chastised for something that hasn't happened and not accepting peoples advice. 
I will argue these points because at the root of it there is still an issue I'd like help with and just ignoring comments won't get help with the actual issue I posted about. 

Maybe I don't explain myself as well as I could? *Shrug*

It bothers me what people on here think of me purely because I sometimes want help with an issue and don't want to put off the people with the knowledge to help from posting.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I sometimes feel like people think I'm a bit whimsical and a bit away with the fairies! To be honest it's nice to know your liked but my life is so hectic I do t often have time to dwell on whether I'm liked or not


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> *I see you as 'the one who posts in purple'!*
> I dont think people remember me enough to have much of an opinion TBH. Although its water off a ducks back when I get insulted to my face so someone disliking me online really isnt going to have any impact at all!


Me too .


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

The one that has the most handsome dog on the forum


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


I have just read the thread through from the start. How can people say such things about Dogless, she strikes me as a very caring lady.

Janice and I have disagreed about some things but she is straight, that I admire in her, she is not nasty.

There are some lovely,caring people on here and I can't think of one I actively dislike. Some I like a lot, see above, plus rona


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting thread 

I have no idea what others think of me, and no way of knowing or influencing it, so I don't give it any thought. 

What I would like people to think of me is that I am very fair-minded, and essentially kind.

I've had disagreements with only two people on here, and neither they nor I (quite rightly) have carried it over into other threads. Disagreeing is fine: disrespect is not.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It always shocks me just how angry people can become over what a random stranger they've never met can say online ut:. It's a forum chill and don't let it drag out into other places and rl.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I always have the greatest of respect for both you and Janice for you both have proper debating skills and never descend into personal name calling when someone disagrees with you. You both also have a good sense of humour and are quick to laugh at yourselves.
> 
> I know there have been times when I have disagreed with you both but there have also been occasions where we have agreed. I am taking the medication though and, hopefully, those will not happen too often this year.
> 
> .





Spellweaver said:


> I love the way you start good debates on here Jan - there've been some crackers over the years! Sometimes we agree, sometimes we disagree, but I like the way that through it all we respect each other and each other's views and remain friends.





Bisbow said:


> I have just read the thread through from the start. How can people say such things about Dogless, she strikes me as a very caring lady.
> 
> Janice and I have disagreed about some things but she is straight, that I admire in her, she is not nasty.
> 
> There are some lovely,caring people on here and I can't think of one I actively dislike. Some I like a lot, see above, plus rona


*Thank you for your comments.. ^^^^ I absolutely have the greatest respect for all of you that are willing like myself to argue the toss. I don't like falling out with anyone, especially just
because they have a different view to me.
If any thing, it's quite the opposite. So roll on the coming year.*


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I havent read all the thread as Im waiting to hand in my course work (eek!) but what did make me pause for thought was your post Dogless, I am so sorry to read of the horrible pm's. You are by far and away one of the most helpful and kindest posters on PF. As well coming across as lovely and supportive, Ive got myself a waterproof cape and a pair of great walking boots thanks to your posts. When I am glooping through the mud with Molly on our walks, I do thank you for the recommendation in my head  

Ill catch up proper later on here.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no idea what people on here think of me. Summersky's and Redroses words are probably very close!



Summersky said:


> Probably far more serious that I am in real life, and somewhat boring.
> 
> Although, as in real life, I am always there to lend a helping hand when things get rough. It is as easy to care about a virtual friend as it is about a real life one.
> 
> God, I am boring, aren't I?





redroses2106 said:


> I really don't care - it's the internet, I don't take it to seriously
> I doubt many really notice me that much, I think I am one of them background people that drift around


The next quote was the first of many that shocked me...



Tails and Trails said:


> couple days a go i noticed i had a message that said "piss off" from someone.
> this was posted about 6 weeks ago, i think?
> didnt arf crack me up when i saw it :biggrin:


For those others who have said similar things on the previous pages I would like to say that from what I have seen on pf none of you deserve to be on the receiving end of abusive and threatening messages.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

delca1 said:


> For those others who have said similar things on the previous pages I would like to say that from what I have seen on pf none of you deserve to be on the receiving end of abusive and threatening messages.


Thanks for that 
Although I found it comical not threatening


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea & am not really bothered, I've been called quite a few choice names, usually because I say what I think, don't suffer fools gladly & sometimes, well, the truth hurts. 

I'm pretty much the same IRL, quieter unless I'm amongst friends as I'm not great meeting new people, been told I'm pretty blunt & opinionated but hey ho, I'd rather that than be a bum licking 'yes' woman


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Zaros said:


> For a devious and innovative mind there's never a problem with finding other ways to entertain myself.
> Thrusting my hips up against the washing machine when machine is going through it's spin cycle for example.:001_smile:
> 
> But it can be so bleedin' frustrating when you're just about to reach that critical point in your enjoyment and there's a sudden power cut:sad:


Zaros, don't you ever let me read anything like this EVER AGAIN while I am having a sip of hot coffee...

Got a few nasty blisters now...

INSIDE my nose, thank you very much


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel like am a background blender to be honest, mostly quiet, don't often post on debates (am not clever enough half the time haha just kidding) although I do enjoy reading them. I post alot more in general than dog chat, don't know why I just lurk there a bit more often.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

poohdog said:


> *A bitter twisted moaning old fart...
> 
> Whereas those that know me, know I'm really...
> 
> A bitter twisted moaning old fart.*


An irritating little bug crawling across my screen...








Actually thought it was really there when I first saw it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't really know! I get thanks for posts etc so I guess some people must at least like me, some of the time anyway & I am not a stirer or a scaremonger. In fact I guess I'm a wall flower.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Zaros, don't you ever let me read anything like this EVER AGAIN while I am having a sip of hot coffee...
> 
> Got a few nasty blisters now...
> 
> INSIDE my nose, thank you very much


Hey! I just write the sh1t and post it. You can't really blame me for the consequences after it's been read.

Now normally I would offer to kiss slight injuries better but as some like tongues and the injury is up your nose I don't think that offer actually applies to you.

Sorry on both counts:blush:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Hey! I just write the sh1t and post it. You can't really blame me for the consequences after it's been read.
> 
> Now normally I would offer to kiss slight injuries better but as some like tongues and the injury is up your nose I don't think that offer actually applies to you.
> 
> Sorry on both counts:blush:


Thank you for your kind offer, but no thanks.... :dita:


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Valanita said:


> I don't really know! I get thanks for posts etc so I guess some people must at least like me, some of the time anyway & I am not a stirer or a scaremonger. In fact I guess I'm a wall flower.


i average roughly 5 likes per day, so i must be doing something right!
this afternoon, i have logged on twice, and their were 3 new likes each time!

one time, i logged off in the morning, came back mid afternoon, and had *11*(!) likes for my morning post

so i take that all as a good sign, so many thanks for all the likes folks 

i still dont understand the red rep system though, or where they are?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tails and Trails said:


> i average roughly 5 likes per day, so i must be doing something right!
> this afternoon, i have logged on twice, and their were 3 new likes each time!
> 
> one time, i logged off in the morning, came back mid afternoon, and had *11*(!) likes for my morning post
> ...


*To see your rep, go to edit profile and scroll down.. To give rep, click the little scales, up on the top right of a post.*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *To see your rep, go to edit profile and scroll down.. To give rep, click the little scales, up on the top right of a post.*


cheers janice

as i suspected.
unlike the 'like' system, not so straightforward then?
in which case, i dont understand why anyone would be so bothered about a red rep that is hard to find anyway?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably the same as in real life. Like a comfy old arm chair, only missed when I am gone.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Probably the same as in real life. Like a comfy old arm chair, only missed when I am gone.


Oddly I hardly ever notice when anyone goes missing. Shows how important this places is to me in the scheme of things I suppose 

There's been couple that I've chatted to via pm. mrstitches who just went and I don't know why, then Nellybelly who isn't here very often now and we just seem to have time to swap news and not chat


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I often think about this and do wonder what people think, Perhaps a habit I should break? Although, I would love to know 

I've gotten likes/rep/thanks/friend requests so must not be too horrible.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rona said:


> *Oddly I hardly ever notice when anyone goes missing. *Shows how important this places is to me in the scheme of things I suppose


gotta be honest, i never notice either

i couldnt even tell you the names of anyone's dog, so im impressed that people remember that.
although i remember you got an old (retriever?) that is getting on a bit rona, and you are very happy, as he has beaten the vet 
cant remember his name though!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

That I'm an awesome person who you all love 

Anyone who says otherwise is clearly lying


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

rona said:


> *Oddly I hardly ever notice when anyone goes missing.* Shows how important this places is to me in the scheme of things I suppose





Tails and Trails said:


> gotta be honest,* i never notice either*


Wahaaay, I'm not the only one!!! I very rarely notice an absence, there are probably only a few that I do notice when they aren't around when I am. When someone returns after a break that's when I realise they had been away


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Bit worried that nobody disagreed with my penultimate post. Where is a disagreeable soul when you need them?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Where is a disagreeable soul when you need them?


:devil: Speak of the Devil and what do you know.....he shows his ugly face. :sneaky2:

I'll disagree with you.:ihih:

What would you like me to disagree with you about?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> Bit worried that nobody disagreed with my penultimate post. Where is a disagreeable soul when you need them?


*If i knew what penultimate meant i might have challenged you.*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Bit worried that nobody disagreed with my penultimate post. Where is a disagreeable soul when you need them?


i cannot disagree with you if you say you are unpopular in regards to a certain thread, as I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

I think most won´t remember me by anything special, I´m not here that much and tend to be boring even then . But maybe some think I can be nice, with the occational strong/stubborn opinion. And I am very absent minded, can´t even carry a grudge, as I forget with whom I am supposed to have a grudge and why.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I sometimes think people consider my threads boring as I never get many replying posts maybe I should be more inventive with my wording I always post on threads that interest me and there are a few members on here who I think are really nice. I stay away from threads that seem to be getting heated, though haven't seen any for a while


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

chissy 15 said:


> I sometimes think people consider my threads boring as I never get many replying posts maybe I should be more inventive with my wording I always post on threads that interest me and there are a few members on here who I think are really nice. I stay away from threads that seem to be getting heated, though haven't seen any for a while


I could win prizes with the most boring thread titles, my worst one has been surely something to do with ascension day. Even I cannot remember it more.  Naturally someone _else​_did the "most boring" thread and made it interesting. But at times I find the :devil: in me and get into a heated discussion. The heat never lasts, naturally, I can make it boring very soon, naturally. :Yawn: But then what do you expect, I work for the government...


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

This has been an interesting thread to read through.
I love this forum there are such a variety of characters each with different life experiences, knowledge and skills.
I don't post very often as my post count shows, its normally because I can never think of anything to say or add.
I have found people very helpful and caring whenever I have posted and I do have a nosy streak  and watch the slightly entertaining threads unravel , but never really get involved normally because they are already over by the time I read them  or not something I feel I can have an input with because I don't post often (if that makes any sense)
I try not to let what people think of me bother me in RL, I can't really change their opinion I can only be me so I suppose its the same on here, I am not very outgoing and prefer to be in the shadows it also means that I am willing to give people the benefit of the doubt most of the time.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

To the masses that must read this forum, I don't know but as in real life not everyone is going to like me and I'm fine with that. Didn't join to be liked, I joined to find others who adore their pets as much as I adore mine 

Found that some here have carried over ill feelings after my dealings with them as a mod, that does sadden me as I make a point of not holding onto anything that happens here. Those who allow themselves to move on from our clashes I have a heck of a lot more respect for.

A few people here have touched my heart and I notice if people whose posts I enjoy reading don't post in a while, I pm and ask if they're ok, not to stalk but just to let them know that someone is thinking of them. I have one or two who are MIA, one is ill and hope to God she's ok.

ETA, *Dogless *- I think the way those numpties treated you was despicable.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure how I come across to people, probably boring and post to many pictures, talk about myself too much, hypochondriac with the amount of times there's something wrong with me, probably illiterate because I almost never read back what I've written before I post. :lol:

though in all honesty it's just nice to be able to talk to other like minded people who don't think the fact someone buys their animals things like presents or like to take millions of pictures of them is weird (mostly)

I don't mind though I'm not a very good people person these days really

There are a lot of members on here that I really look up to though and some that have helped me through some tough times especially last year with some great advice and offers of help that were very appreciated though luckily in the end not needed


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

A bit of a plonker but harmless:ihih:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> A bit of a plonker but harmless:ihih:


Harmless...........you're kidding  :laugh:


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't really know how I'm perceived - probably not very well.

I probably post far too many photos of my dog, but I think I am pretty forgettable really (much as in RL)


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Harmless...........you're kidding  :laugh:


:dita::dita:rrr:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> :dita::dita:rrr:


You are a PF angel but with rough edges


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

suewhite said:


> A bit of a plonker but harmless:ihih:


Harmless???? I thought potato throwing was quite dangerous and very harmful if hit by one


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I don't really know how I'm perceived - probably not very well.
> 
> I probably post far too many photos of my dog, but I think I am pretty forgettable really (much as in RL)


I've met you and I'd stand next to you on the naughty step  And you baked the best sellers for my bake sale, so that makes you unforgettable to me and lots of happy dogs at Molly's rescue (she also rather liked you too!)

However, a complaint - you don't post enough photos of little Dim.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If i knew what penultimate meant i might have challenged you.*





Zaros said:


> :devil: Speak of the Devil and what do you know.....he shows his ugly face. :sneaky2:
> 
> I'll disagree with you.:ihih:
> 
> What would you like me to disagree with you about?





Tails and Trails said:


> i cannot disagree with you if you say you are unpopular in regards to a certain thread, as I have no idea what you are talking about


Hehe, you've all made me proper laugh thank you  And.........drum roll my first multiquote!

Janice, penultimate definition is next to the last


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

i dont give foooook


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Whingy and sarcastic...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I am the Ying to others Yang


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Whingy and sarcastic...


 Can't think of anything less appropriate. I would have said goes out of her way to be helpful and is not judgemental when giving advice/opinions.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Can't think of anything less appropriate. I would have said goes out of her way to be helpful and is not judgemental when giving advice/opinions.


Absolutely agree .


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Can't think of anything less appropriate. I would have said goes out of her way to be helpful and is not judgemental when giving advice/opinions.


I'd agree with that


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Whingy and sarcastic...


no way!!

space-cadet AND nerdy
(quite an acheivement to be polar opposites)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

MrsZee said:


> I think most won´t remember me by anything special, I´m not here that much and tend to be boring even then . But maybe some think I can be nice, with the occational strong/stubborn opinion. And I am very absent minded, can´t even carry a grudge, as I forget with whom I am supposed to have a grudge and why.


You are one of the folks that I don't see post often, but I'm always glad to see you when you do - does that make sense?

Spellweaver, simplysardonic, northsouth, rocco33, hrm... and definitely others I'm forgetting... They're posters that I don't tend to "see" much, but am glad to see when I do. Oh crap... now I feel bad about the ones I've left off... There is another double name that I can't remember who's posts I appreciate...

As for names, I'm much more likely to remember the dog than the username.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> You are one of the folks that I don't see post often, but I'm always glad to see you when you do - does that make sense?
> 
> Spellweaver, simplysardonic, northsouth, rocco33, hrm... and definitely others I'm forgetting... They're posters that I don't tend to "see" much, but am glad to see when I do. Oh crap... now I feel bad about the ones I've left off... There is another double name that I can't remember who's posts I appreciate...
> 
> *As for names, I'm much more likely to remember the dog than the username.*


Aww thanks :blush2:

I'm the same, 
Even IRL I quite often don't recognise someone's name, or their face, & it's not until I see their dog that I realise who it is


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

bordie said:


> i dont give foooook


*In that case Bordie, I think it's high time I made you give a foooook*


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Haven't got a clue how people perceive me. 

Wouldn't mind being told though, could do with a laugh.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I never liked bus windows because they always tasted of old cigarettes, copper and greasy palms.
> 
> MrsZee has one of those jackets, in my size of course. It was donated by the local looney bin who refused to have me cross their threshold again.
> 
> ...


Seriously?! No-one else noticed this or are we politely ignoring it?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Seriously?! No-one else noticed this or are we politely ignoring it?!


Well spotted 

Please Zaros, refrain from describing your saucy little fetishes :scared: this is a family forum after all!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> I think most won´t remember me by anything special, I´m not here that much and tend to be boring even then . But maybe some think I can be nice, with the occational strong/stubborn opinion. And I am very absent minded, can´t even carry a grudge, as I forget with whom I am supposed to have a grudge and why.


You are very much remembered lovely MrsZee - if only by association of the Saint who married Zaros whilst the sisterhood breathed a sigh of relief that he was 'out of the game'



suewhite said:


> A bit of a plonker but harmless:ihih:


A 'BIT of a plonker? Harmless? Given your tattie throwing, slipper chucking & cauliflower calamities, the Syrians want to know if you're free a week on Thursday!!!



ouesi said:


> Spellweaver, simplysardonic, northsouth, rocco33, hrm... and definitely others I'm forgetting... They're posters that I don't tend to "see" much, but am glad to see when I do. Oh crap... now I feel bad about the ones I've left off... *There is another double name that I can't remember who's posts I appreciate...*
> 
> As for names, I'm much more likely to remember the dog than the username.


Moggybaby...... That would be MOGGYBABY!!! :yesnod:










.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Seriously?! No-one else noticed this or are we politely ignoring it?!


:lol::lol::lol:

I didn't even notice! Bet Zaros did it on purpose


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Seriously?! No-one else noticed this or are we politely ignoring it?!





simplysardonic said:


> Well spotted
> 
> Please Zaros, refrain from describing your saucy little fetishes :scared: this is a family forum after all!


:yikes:

That's me not concentrating enough after offering my services as a surrogate baby to CaliDog and then telling her, quite categorically, I do not do dummies or bottles.

Oh the shame of it all. :blushing:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know how people perceive me. I'm not a particularly outgoing person in real life, I'm one of the background people and a bit invisible, if you've never heard of me, that proves my point.  I like to try and help people with problems or advice where I can and be sympathetic when necessary. I can be a bit wordy, why use 3 words when 10 will do. I like to think I have a sense of humour, well, a lot on here makes me laugh so I must have. I have one grievance though which bugs me and that is there are one or two people on here who's attitudes are just purely spiteful, they never have a good word to say and criticise and run down others. I don't understand why they are allowed to stay on the forum. Personally, I don't give them the time of day but it always irritates me how other people fuel their malevolence by answering them every time they write something and it goes on and on. If people ignored them and didn't get into a debate with them, they would hopefully stop writing. There, I've got that off my chest. As no-one's ever been that unpleasant to me (please don't start now), I don't worry about what people think, my cats and my dog love me and that's what matters to me. Sad but true.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Charity said:


> I don't know how people perceive me. I'm not a particularly outgoing person in real life, I'm one of the background people and a bit invisible, if you've never heard of me, that proves my point.


Oh I've heard of you alright but I'm much more familiar with your sisters Faith and Hope.:001_smile:

Perhaps one day I'll get a little Charity.:ihih:

Who knows.:001_unsure:

Only time will tell.:001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Oh I've heard of you alright *but I'm much more familiar with your sisters Faith and Hope*.:001_smile:


Don't you mean 'Keep the Faith' and 'You've got No Hope'? :lol:

.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I dread to think! :dita:

I like to debate and try to do it intelligently and sometimes succeed. I hope PFers can tell there's a warm soft underbelly behind these claws. I hate hypocrisy and like to make people think. 

More than anything I love the PF community and animals, especially cats and I hope people see that. I love a debate nearly as much as pictures and stories about cats and kittens .


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't you mean 'Keep the Faith' and 'You've got No Hope'? :lol:


You must have me mistaken for some other madman madam.

I never kept Faith because she went out of date really fast and I got no Hope because she put up too much of a struggle and flew out of the window.:sad:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

That I miss the point/ the obvious like I do in real life lol!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :yikes:
> 
> That's me not concentrating enough after offering my services as a surrogate baby to CaliDog and then telling her, quite categorically, I do not do dummies or bottles.
> 
> Oh the shame of it all. :blushing:


Does that mean you have changed your mind, I even set the cot up for you.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not sure

I would like to think my posts are thought of as considerate, I try to always word things so that any advice or opinions come across without sounding nasty or off putting, and hopefully in a way that encourages people to look further into it. 

I tend to go through periods where I post a lot and then others where I pop on every few days and add to one or two small threads.

Sometimes I post really daft things though - hopefully some of those daft posts amuse people, rather than making me look like an idiot - like the "dog who ate a toilet roll" tale, probably didn't need to be quite so graphic with that one :lol:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Bit worried that nobody disagreed with my penultimate post. Where is a disagreeable soul when you need them?


I know what you meant about that post, I know which thread you are referring too. I know you didn't piss me off or others for that matter. It made me realise that it can be seen as insensitive and made me realise the importance of thread titling. So people will see the title and know what its about and then choose to read or not read without unknown potential triggers.

Don't worry about how people perceive you because of that I think (well I know I do) we all understood the reasoning behind the thread being moved.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> Does that mean you have changed your mind, I even set the cot up for you.


No I haven't changed my mind. In fact nothing has been changed.

Not even my nappy.:blush:

So if you want to get a little practice in before the big day I'll be right over.

Then perhaps, if I'm a good little boy, I can have a little supper before beddy-byes.:sneaky2:

PS, incidentally you shouldn't worry yourself about teething problems.

I've arrived at that particular stage in my life where any sharp objects are easily removed.:ihih:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative - the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


Well that one shocked me. Your posts are always, thoughtful, supportive and kind.



Animallover26 said:


> I have no idea how I am seen.
> 
> As for how I see others, I generally like you all.


Animallover, I see you as a quiet, considerate, caring forum member, who tries to support people when they need it, even when you are having a rough time yourself.



StormyThai said:


> *Well over the years I have made an impact :001_tt2:*
> 
> I've even had some come stalk me on FB I am just so damn interesting  And it got to a point that I walked away and had my previous account deleted (and still being labeled a bully when I wasn't here by a couple, my influance is so strong that I had control of what others said apparently :lol: )...What did I do you may ask?
> 
> ...





StormyThai said:


> It got to the point that I wasn't able to comment on any thread that the other member was involved in without being accused of hounding and bullying (I was supposed to ignore the down right dangerous stuff being spouted) so I decided to just walk away quietly. No leaving thread, no big hoo hah, I just walked away and asked for my account to be deleted..Whilst this other person went around the internet shouting about how horrid a person I am ut:
> 
> When I came back I didn't hide who I was but decided I would take a huge step back.
> 
> *It was a very Wobbly time for me*


And the rest of us.

Bernie, you made your impact for your amazing knowledge  (still do), and the rabbit area as good as died when you left  , so we were chuffed when you came back, even though you don't post as much, and Bunnyworld is much quieter. That ignorant bunny walking person has a lot to answer for. Many of her posts were calculated to annoy and get a reaction.

Dammit - that's me being boring and serious again.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Zaros said:


> No I haven't changed my mind. In fact nothing has been changed.
> 
> Not even my nappy.:blush:
> 
> ...


Oh Zaros you do make me laugh!!!  am sitting here really laughing to my self! Getting very bizarre looks from the dog!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Valanita said:


> I don't really know! I get thanks for posts etc so I guess some people must at least like me, some of the time anyway & I am not a stirer or a scaremonger. In fact I guess I'm a wall flower.


I always notice your posts Valanita as I love your Kingfisher.

I think I just bob along under the horizon occasionally raising my head to post something. Tend not to be controversial, so I don't think I get noticed very much, but hope that I've helped some people along the line. I'm away a lot most of the year so only post regularly during the winter.

When I first joined there were some rather mouthy types about and I was very taken aback when they would gang up on somebody and just be plain nasty, so I left for a while and came back about a year or so ago, much nicer now.

Rona was one of early friends, so always like to see her posts about Alfie, totally shocked by Dogless's treatment which I think is terrible. Lostbear just makes me laugh, great sense of humour.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Im still waiting for people to tell me how they perceive me


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

People probably think that I ask stupid questions. I mean I have always had cats but Pooh is different, he is a rescue and went through a lot after being abandoned and spending almost a year at the shelter. I want what's best for him. Before joining the forums I thought that it was OK to feed all cats Whiskas or Felix.

That said I try helping others when I can and I hate to see people posting sad smilies and feeling unhappy. The Secret Santa thing made me realize how fantastic this community is. I hope that people like me just as much as I like them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

A bit of a nobody really, which is fine with me!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> Im still waiting for people to tell me how they perceive me


I love you - you are kind and generous and you gave me a Minion. (I couldn't work out how to put it on my signature, but that's because I'm not terribly bright).

You never forget your first Minion.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> A bit of a nobody really, which is fine with me!


Bloody ell' Everybody is somebody and anybody can be anybody. Nobody is a nobody.

Hell, you can even be a busy body.:001_smile:

But I don't think anyone wants to be a dead body.:sad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Bloody ell' Everybody is somebody and anybody can be anybody. Nobody is a nobody.
> 
> Hell, you can even be a busy body.:001_smile:
> 
> But I don't think anyone wants to be a dead body.:sad:


Oh I'm definitely a somebody! Just not necessarily to other people


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Oh I'm definitely a somebody! Just not necessarily to other people


Maybe all us nobodies can form a gang - we can hang around lurking on thread corners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Zaros - you and Mrs Z are in the "people I like/admire" category! As for stroking my dogs - you can stroke mine if I can stroke yours


Thank you, likewise. And naturally my man can stroke yours, anytime dear. 



ouesi said:


> You are one of the folks that I don't see post often, but I'm always glad to see you when you do - does that make sense?
> As for names, I'm much more likely to remember the dog than the username.


Thanks again, and likewise. You know a lot about dogs and I am happy to know someone is really interested in lgds and knows about them a lot. Happy you are happy to see my posting. Now after this overly happy answer something we share. I used know the names of all dogs in the village as a kid, but had no idea, who the owners were, so :dita: Dogs were always free in those days and used gather at our house, as I gave them treats.



MoggyBaby said:


> You are very much remembered lovely MrsZee - if only by association of the Saint who married Zaros whilst the sisterhood breathed a sigh of relief that he was 'out of the game'
> .


Thank you again. I too think I am a Saint  I have been hoping one of you will say yes to the very generous offers Zaros throws around, but for some reason you all think it is only for fun. But I hope that one day one of my PF sisters will show charity and have faith and send a real invitation with a real address.

Besides you have only yourself to blame for me being here. I giggled through so many of your battles with Z that I had to join. I remember e.g. one thread in the beginning with angry babies that I still get p*issed off when the thread got removed. But like just about everyone on PF, I too love your posts.

I must say I have received much more help, support and fun from PF that I ever expected. When Oz was ill people here understood excatly how we felt, because so many have experienced excatly the same. Pity some of the battles get stopped pretty fast, though, as I could enjoy them too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Whingy and sarcastic...


I love your wit and find you very helpful , not patronising , and maintaining professionalism when needed. You know when to let your hair down too !

As for me , I have an overwhelming desire to be liked by everyone , scared of rocking the boat , but reluctantly accept that I'm not everyones cup of tea !


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

It's strange how those who considered themselves no bodies and think they have no impact are perceived so different by others. I know I'm a gobshite it's often not a good thing, but I do think those who say little but post when they really feel something have more impact than those who posts lots and lots


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Donut76 said:


> Dont think most people know who I am lol - I havent been on for a while & dont have anybody on FB





redroses2106 said:


> I think I am one of them background people that drift around





CaliDog said:


> I feel like am a background blender to be honest,





Valanita said:


> In fact I guess I'm a wall flower.





Dimwit said:


> but I think I am pretty forgettable really (much as in RL)





Charity said:


> I don't know how people perceive me. I'm not a particularly outgoing person in real life, I'm one of the background people and a bit invisible,





McKenzie said:


> A bit of a nobody really, which is fine with me!


Having read through this thread, I find it a bit of a shame how some members here preceive themselves. You guys need to have a bit more self-belief and realise that all parts make up the whole. You may not be quite as noisy as yon Zaros chap, and you would have to go some to match SueWhite in her Extraordinary Supermarket Adventures, but that does not mean you are not noticed and listened to. It is the varience of the characters here that make this forum so successful and such an enjoyable place to be.

There is not a single name up there ^^^^ that I do not recognise and NONE of you are wallflowers, nobodies or in the background!!!

.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Having read through this thread, I find it a bit of a shame how some members here preceive themselves. You guys need to have a bit more self-belief and realise that all parts make up the whole. You may not be quite as noisy as yon Zaros chap, and you would have to go some to match SueWhite in her Extraordinary Supermarket Adventures, but that does not mean you are not noticed and listened to. It is the varience of the characters here that make this forum so successful and such an enjoyable place to be.
> 
> There is not a single name up there ^^^^ that I do not recognise and NONE of you are wallflowers, nobodies or in the background!!!
> 
> .


Arwww that's really nice thank you moggy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have know idea what people think about me, maybe argumentative at times, but life is to short to worry what people think of you online.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> Arwww that's really nice thank you moggy


I second that. You are a lovely lady MoggyBaby.:thumbsup: :blush:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> A bit of a nobody really, which is fine with me!


Not my impression at all. You and McKenzie stand out for me as a great partnership and I love reading about your training and HWTM. Like MoggyBaby said its the variety of different members and what they bring to the forum that makes it such a great/interesting place. It would be boring if we were all the same or all had exactly the same interests and things to talk about


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I know I'm pretty quiet, sensible and a no nonsense kind of poster. I say what I think and don't tend to hold back and I think that may come across as a bit rude sometimes although I don't intend it to be. 

I don't think I've been here long enough for people to have a proper opinion of me yet but if they do it's probably similar to the above.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Insignificant.

I'm no shrinking violet in RL, but I don't tend to post unless I have something significant to add or a question which I think PFers can help me with.
I also get unreasonably upset when people I don't even know are unpleasant to me or other members or scare off newbies before they even get started. I hate it and brood over it when FB friends delete me for no apparent reason.....perhaps I'm more sensitive than I thought :001_unsure:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Probably as just 'odd' ha ha ha


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hopefully just as a small cloud in a big blue sky. Not blocking the sun out and just gently passing by into the background before fading away for a time. Nothing of importance.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Probably not as I'd like to be :lol:

It would be nice if I'm perceived just how I am in person. Genuine, kind, laid back and fun. Whether any of that comes through is beyond me.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> *Hopefully just as a small cloud in a big blue sky. Not blocking the sun out and just gently passing by into the background before fading away for a time*. Nothing of importance.


Yet still a vital and important part of the whole.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Phoolf said:


> Probably not as I'd like to be :lol:
> 
> It would be nice if I'm perceived just how I am in person. Genuine, kind, laid back and fun. Whether any of that comes through is beyond me.


Yes it does


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

2Cats2Dogs said:


> Hopefully* just a small cloud in a big blue sky. Not blocking the sun out and just gently passing by into the background before fading away for a time.* Nothing of importance.


That's quite touching and very poetic you know:001_smile:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I suspect I am perceived as pretty dull and boring in the main. Just part of the furniture.
> 
> Of course some folk will dislike me which is their prerogative -* the dislike itself doesn't bother me but personal, hurtful attacks unrelated to a topic, nasty PMs or nastiness about me elsewhere that I can see seems a step too far for what is a pet forum. The few folk who have wished me dead (!!!!!) *are either poisonous hot air behind their keyboards or seriously need some help.


I am stunned by this, while you clearly have firm opinions on subjects you have never to my knowledge been anything other than completely respectful and pleasant..And your threads always get so many views and comments.



rona said:


> Oddly I hardly ever notice when anyone goes missing. Shows how important this places is to me in the scheme of things I suppose
> 
> There's been couple that I've chatted to via pm. mrstitches who just went and I don't know why, then Nellybelly who isn't here very often now and we just seem to have time to swap news and not chat


I agree except I miss Springer Pete and his lovely photographs and stories.



MrsZee said:


> I think most won´t remember me by anything special, I´m not here that much and tend to be boring even then . But maybe some think I can be nice, with the occational strong/stubborn opinion. And I am very absent minded, can´t even carry a grudge, as I forget with whom I am supposed to have a grudge and why.


I would love to be a flea in your dog's fur or a fly on your wall, just to listen to you and Zaro's banter.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I have no idea how i come across here, i do consider my words carefully to avoid upsetting people, even when disagreeing with them, just as i do in a face to face conversation, so i would hope to be thought of as kind and considerate.

In actual fact im probably not noticed much at all, unless im asking a silly question in cat chat (something i do alot of )


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Quite boring, bit of a wallflower and not much to say.  don't think I would be missed 

I don't really contribute much to debates, Never get involved in heated discussions. 
I mainly say 'well done' , 'happy birthday ' , 'gorgeous dogs' , 'thinking of you '............you get the drift. :blush:

However, I do hope I come across as a nice genuine person, which is what I am in real life.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

As quirky.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I think am perceived as funny, sarcastic and old with a dash of kindness thrown into the mix. I can imagine I am seen as standoffish because I never argue my point on the forum, I just post my 2 penneth and leave it at that.

I am so different IRL. I am loud, gobby, potty mouthed and opinionated. I will argue until I'm blue in the face if I feel strongly about something.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably differs as to who you ask, and depending on if someones wound me up or not recently on a thread I would think. Apparently Ive "let my self down on occasion" even if it was in retaliation.

Then whatever you do just goes to show you cant please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I like to think I come across as normal (whatever that may be in this day and age). 
I would be interested to read others views on me considering I have only ever met one person face to face from PF.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Never really given it much thought.

Probably that fat bird with the ginger hippo dog that she gives voices to.......


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Never really given it much thought.
> 
> Probably *that* fat *bird with the ginger hippo dog that she gives voices to.......*


Is more like it .


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

probably clueless and I should have done more research before getting a dog lol I'm forever posting threads about one thing or another  this time next year though i'll be an expert :wink:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Probably differs as to who you ask, and depending on if someones wound me up or not recently on a thread I would think. Apparently *Ive "let my self down on occasion"* even if it was in retaliation.
> 
> Then whatever you do just goes to show you cant please all of the people all of the time.


I hate it when people say stupid things like that: they're not your mum!

Someone from another forum told me they thought I had more integrity to say she was being chavvy to swear and do the typical Facebook row thing the other day. I pointed out that she didn't know me even slightly, so how could she possibly say that about me? Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Probably differs as to who you ask, and depending on if someones wound me up or not recently on a thread I would think. Apparently Ive "let my self down on occasion" even if it was in retaliation.
> 
> Then whatever you do just goes to show you cant please all of the people all of the time.


I think we all have occasion to let ourselves down SD. But ony because we've been driven from our patience by those who deliberately steer us in the wrong direction.:wink:

To me, you've always been a ready source of reassurance and comfort in those times when Zara was seriously ill and Oscar went through that strange phase when he just decided to stop eating.

For those times you will always be highly regarded and valued.

Thank you. :001_smile:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I hate it when people say stupid things like that: they're not your mum!
> 
> Someone from another forum told me they thought I had more integrity to say she was being chavvy to swear and do the typical Facebook row thing the other day. I pointed out that she didn't know me even slightly, so how could she possibly say that about me? *Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.*


So true.

On here I appear to be a sarcastic, short, overweight sexagenarian with a bad haircut and a face like a monkey's bum, menacing the countryside with my yappy, badly-trained dog.

In real life, of course, I am 5'10", slim as a wand, with a profusion of flaxen curls, the face of a dreamy angel, and an immaculately-behaved anteater . . .


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Probably differs as to who you ask, and depending on if someones wound me up or not recently on a thread I would think. Apparently Ive "let my self down on occasion" even if it was in retaliation.
> 
> Then whatever you do just goes to show you cant please all of the people all of the time.


If retaliating in like is "letting yourself down", then I must be the forum's worst culprit. I'll debate nicely til the cows come home and then some - but if someone continuously attacks with rudeness I always end up either giving like for like or responding with amusement. And it does genuinely amuse me that the posters who are routinely rude and offensive immediately try to play the innocent, injured party when someone retaliates and treats them exactly like they treat everyone else. So don't let it worry you if someone has said that about you! It says much more about the person who felt they had to point it out than it does about you. 

Actually, I've never seen you "let yourself down". To me, you have always seemed one of the most likeable and helpful members on this forum. You have a great knowledge and experience in all aspectrs of dog ownership and you are always willing to share your knowledge whenever anyone needs help. :thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> I hate it when people say stupid things like that: they're not your mum!
> 
> Someone from another forum told me they thought I had more integrity to say she was being chavvy to swear and do the typical Facebook row thing the other day. I pointed out that she didn't know me even slightly, so how could she possibly say that about me? Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.


*I think i'm as near to be the same on here as in real life. The only difference is, i have to hold my tongue on here.
Nobody can be identical, imo, because, unfortunately we can't read people's expressions via the net.*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

no idea...no one ever talks tome...



or...is that an answer?:crying:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.


I'm pretty much the same on or off the forum...I've never understood this whole internet persona thing because I am who I am


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Probably differs as to who you ask, and depending on if someones wound me up or not recently on a thread I would think. Apparently Ive "let my self down on occasion" even if it was in retaliation.
> 
> *Then whatever you do just goes to show you cant please all of the people all of the time*.


You can't but you can please most of the people most of the time and that is what you do plus more besides


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> no idea...no one ever talks to me...
> 
> or...is that an answer?:crying:


You do tell some whoppers Mrs.

And I'm not talking McDonald's either. I talk to you. Okay, so I accept it's not the type of attention you might want because I'm a toy short of a happy meal but I still talk to you.:001_smile:
Don't you ever let me catch you telling such fibs again.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You do tell some whoppers Mrs.
> 
> And I'm not talking McDonald's either. I talk to you. Okay, so I accept it's not the type of attention you might want because I'm a toy short of a happy meal but I still talk to you.:001_smile:
> Don't you ever let me catch you telling such fibs again.


catch me if ya can...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> no idea...*no one ever talks tome..*.
> 
> or...is that an answer?:crying:


We talk about you. Does that count?

(Only kidding . . . you are one of my favourites, and I love your quizzes - I have learned so much about myself from their insightful conclusions :w00t


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> I hate it when people say stupid things like that: they're not your mum!
> 
> Someone from another forum told me they thought I had more integrity to say she was being chavvy to swear and do the typical Facebook row thing the other day. I pointed out that she didn't know me even slightly, so how could she possibly say that about me? *Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.*


I dunno.... Most of the folks, whom I have met from PF, all say I am pretty much the same in RL...... <shrugs>

Now whether that is a _GOOD_ thing or not is another matter!!!! :w00t:

.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cinnamontoast said:


> I hate it when people say stupid things like that: they're not your mum!
> 
> Someone from another forum told me they thought I had more integrity to say she was being chavvy to swear and do the typical Facebook row thing the other day. I pointed out that she didn't know me even slightly, so how could she possibly say that about me? Regardless of how you come across on here, you are highly unlikely to be identical IRL.


Seems in this day and age protocol dictates that if you have as problem with someone then you should do it with jibes, innuendos and sly sneaky remarks,
or tittle tattle about the person between yourselves. If you tell them straight your an awful person. Like you say some people are just straighter then others and say what they mean.

I hold my hands up to swearing when I get the hump Mind you I don't drink aoart from the odd one, Ive now given up smoking again for almost the last six months, so I think Im allowed one vice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I dunno.... Most of the folks, whom I have met from PF, all say I am pretty much the same in RL...... <shrugs>
> 
> Now whether that is a _GOOD_ thing or not is another matter!!!! :w00t:
> 
> .


If your pretty much the same in real life as you are on here Mogs then it can only be a good thing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I'm pretty much the same on or off the forum...I've never understood this whole internet persona thing because I am who I am


Im the same on or off, bumble along and mind my own business and help out if I can, and not very pretty if someone wants to start something and have a go.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> We talk about you. Does that count?
> 
> (Only kidding . . . you are one of my favourites, and I love your quizzes - I have learned so much about myself from their insightful conclusions :w00t


 I talk about YOU!! ...but only to myself..mind you...she is gobby..!!!

but I will not repeat...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

My response here gets an award for being the shortest.  I think I'm perceived as the funny guy with interesting quirks. That and an odd sense of humor at times.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have an internet persona as far as that goes. I'm the same off the net.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I dunno.... Most of the folks, whom I have met from PF, all say I am pretty much the same in RL...... <shrugs>
> 
> Now whether that is a _GOOD_ thing or not is another matter!!!! :w00t:
> 
> .


I decline to answer that implied question on the grounds that it might incriminate me . . . .


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure folk think I am two different people.

On the health and nutrition threads, I'm sure people think I'm an opinionated, short tempered, rude, belligerent, never-letting-anything-go, extremist

While on the behaviour threads they think I am nicer.


Lol! Maybe everyone thinks I'm an opinionated extremist!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I agree except I miss Springer Pete and his lovely photographs and stories.


I miss him too, his posts always made for lovely reading.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I'm pretty sure folk think I am two different people.
> 
> On the health and nutrition threads, I'm sure people think I'm an opinionated, short tempered, rude, belligerent, never-letting-anything-go, extremist
> 
> ...


No just a Pharmacuetical companies dream consumer

But we loves you stillxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I had interrupt counting all my Big Pharma shares to read your post SleddogHotel!

Now I have to start again....1,2,3,4....*


*thousands, of course.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I had interrupt counting all my Big Pharma shares to read your post SleddogHotel!
> 
> Now I have to start again....1,2,3,4....*
> 
> *thousands, of course.


I know where to send the begging letters then.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't think I have posted often enough for anybody to have an opinion on me


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> My response here gets an award for being the shortest.  I think I'm perceived as the funny guy with interesting quirks. That and an odd sense of humor at times.


i didnt percieve you as being a guy full stop tbh, but i think just i assume everyone here is female unless otherwise indicated


----------

